# Speckled Trout Limits



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

Can't seem to find any definative answers at FWC. When googled it says 15 - 20", 5 bag limit per day. Can keep 1 over 20" per day. Is this right?

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

yep!


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

How is it Lousisiana allows you to keep 5 times the fish Florida does? They must have ridiculous numbers comparitively.


----------



## pb&jellyfish (May 1, 2008)

> *minkmaster (8/10/2009)*How is it Lousisiana allows you to keep 5 times the fish Florida does? They must have ridiculous numbers comparitively.




We have a lot more people living in Florida than they do in Louisiana, but yeah they have ridiculous numbers of fish too.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Trout are not as plentiful in other areas of florida as pensacola. 5 fish will make a meal...if you want more fish catch a different species or go fishing more often. Im glad its only 5 with one over 20.


----------

